# AVG corrupt file too big to remove



## kaloochi (Apr 19, 2007)

I've just scanned with AVG and it's found a corrupt exe file (shown as a warning-potentially dangerous) but it won't let me remove it because AVG says it's too big. Also i'm not sure if i should remove it as its in a 'system volume information' folder and in a 'restore' sub folder. What should i do 
thanks


----------



## guiblum (May 26, 2006)

System Volume Information is the file where the system restore data is held.

The usual thing to do is to flush out and get rid of all your existing system restore points and start again.

To do this, disable system restore, reboot and then re-enable.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would also suggest the running of chkdsk /f on the drive to check for file corruption


----------



## kaloochi (Apr 19, 2007)

Do i flush out the old restore points> restart and THEN run chkdsk/f in that order?
I don;'t know how to use chkdsk so i need some help please.
Thanks


----------



## guiblum (May 26, 2006)

Flush the restore points, reboot and reenable system restore.
Then do another scan with your AV prog.
If all is then clear, you may not require a checkdsk....but if you want to do a check, do it after the above.
As to how to do checkdsk, what is you OS ?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You go to a cmd prompt
you type chkdsk /f and answer yes to the question.
exit and restart your pc so it runs.

I would run chkdsk before you do anything. You don't want to be deleting files with a corrupt file system. That digs you deeper in the hole. If it comes back clean you know this is not part of the issue.


----------

